# مميزات العزوبيةللجنسين



## oesi no (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*مميزات العزوبية للبنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات *​*اولا                                         *
*تنامى براحتك على السرير  و تتحركى كما تشائين بدون ان تزعجى اللوح اللى نايم جنبك *
*ثانيا                                         *
*غطاء الفراش لك وحدك , بلا منازع بدون ان تستيقظى فى منتصف الليل لتجديه اختفى مع البنى ادم اللى جنبك *
*ثالثا                                         *
*تستمتعين بنوم هادىء بدون ازعاج شاكمان العربية اللى على السرير *
*رابعا                                       *
*ريموت التليقزيون سيظل لك وحدك بدون استغلال الطرف الأخر *
*خامسا                                       *
*اذا قمتى بتنظيف البيت- فرضا يعنى- سيبقى نظيفا لمدة طويلة لعدم وجود ساكن الزريبة *
*سادسا                                       *
*تستطيعين شراء اى شىء فى نفسك مهما كان غاليا بدون الأستماع الى العبارة الشهيرة " فى حاجات اهم من كده يا هانم"صح؟ *
*سابعا                                       *
*لن تضطرى لأستضافة اصدقائه الذين يقضون السهرة فى الحديث عن ملكات الجمال و مذيعات القنوات الفضائية *
*ثامنا                                       *
*لن تضطرى لمشاهدة النشرات الاخبارية و البرامج السياسية و الرياضية بالاجبار *
*تاسعا                                       *
*لن تضطرى للدخول فى مشاجرات مع الطرف الاخرلاسباب تافهة *
*عاشرا                                     *
*تشيلى مسئولية بيته ليه ؟ هو كان من بقيت عيلتك؟ *​*مميزات العزوبية للشبـــــــــــــــــــــــاب*​*اولا                                       *
*تنام على السرير براحتك زى الطيارة بدون ان يزقك حد او يوقعك على الأرض  بتعمد *
*ثانيا                                       *
*مفيش ازعاج من المدام على اى صوت غريب او انها خايفة من الضلمة او اى شىء يقطع عليك منامك و راحة بالك *
*ثالثا                                       *
*تصيع زى ما انت عايز تطلع الصبح زى ما تحب و ترجع وقت ما تحب تقعد مع من تحب, من غير ميعاد معين لرفع الشبشب *
*رابعا                                     *
*تتفرج على التليفزيون براحتك من غير المدام اللى بتموت فى هم و غم المسلسلات او برامج الطعام السقيلة *
*خامسا                                     *
*جعان ؟؟ مفيش ابسط من كده اتلقح على اى مطعم و كل وجبة سريعة او حتى اطلب بالدليفرى او حتى نام خفيف *
*سادسا                                     *
*الغسيل  ؟؟ سهل قوى غسالة فول اوتوماتيك او حتى هاف توماتيك تقضى الغرض و تخلى غسيلك زى الفل و لا الحوجة *
*سابعا                                       *
*تلاقى وقت كافى لممارسة رياضتك المفضلة *
*ثامنا  و المهمة جدا                               *
*قرشك فى جيبك فى الحفظ و الصون , بدون المحاولات المستميتة من المدام للاستيلاء على اموالك*​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 أكتوبر 2006)

صح 
بالذات رقم تمني للرجالة 
احيك على الموضوع دة يا جورج


----------



## ميرنا (4 أكتوبر 2006)

> *بدون ازعاج شاكمان العربية اللى على السرير *
> 
> *تزعجى اللوح اللى نايم جنبك *
> 
> ...


 
*هجبتنى اوى اضفاتك دى قريت الموضوع بس مكنش بطريقه دى*

*اما عن الموضوع انا جبت المفيد *


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2006)

طبعا يا كيرو نقطة مهم جدااااااااااااا
بس ميرنا بتدور على اى تهزيق لينا وبتقول انه ملخص الموضوع


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه
اتصدق لسة حالا بجد متكلم مع واحد صاحبي لسة متجوز من شهر 
وبيقولي فاكر يارامي لما كنا بننزل نشترياحدث لاب توب كل سنة ولا كارت شاشة للكمبيوتر 
اقولة اة فاكر يقولي اياااااااااااام
بقولة ياحرام 
قالي بس اسكت 
كلللللللللللللللللة يهون كفاية تصحى من النوم اول واحد تقابلة بتموت فية وتحبة 
ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليهم لبعض 
شكرا يجورج موضوع جميل


----------



## قلم حر (5 أكتوبر 2006)

اذا كانت تلك ( فقط ) مميزات ألعزوبيه !!!!
سأسألك : حواليك عروسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( متريشه 000شويه ) ؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا رامى فعلا كلامك صح  
يا سمردلى مش المفروض تستسهل اسم
لو عندك انت عروسة قول


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> كلللللللللللللللللة يهون كفاية تصحى من النوم اول واحد تقابلة بتموت فية وتحبة





هو ده الى كنت عاوزه اقووووووووله  كفايه تكون عايش مع حبيبك اكيد هتبقي حياه حلوه اوى :smil12: :smil12:  وممكن تكون متجوز حد مش بيحب يتقلب كتير ولا بيحب يتغطى هتبقي حياه احلى برضو:t33: :t33:  مرسيي لموضوعك يا جورج


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2006)

العفو بس مفيش حد هيعرف اذا كان اللى هيتجوزة بيتقلب ولا لا الا لما ينام جنبة
لما يبقو يتجوزو ويبقى شرب المقلب طول عمرة


----------



## قلم حر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> العفو بس مفيش حد هيعرف اذا كان اللى هيتجوزة بيتقلب ولا لا الا لما ينام جنبة
> لما يبقو يتجوزو ويبقى شرب المقلب طول عمرة


لاقيلي واحده ( أنا على كيفها 000و هي على كيفي ) 0000تتقلب 00وتسحب ألغطا 00و تشخر كمان !!!!
كل دي ثانويات ( نتعود عليها مع ألزمن !!)
طبعا اذا كان هناك ( محبه حقيقيه ) و بركه من ألرب 0


----------



## دانى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*انتو عالم كئيبة جدا*

*الحمد للة الواحد اتجوز قبل ميخش المنتدى دة*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*تصدق صح يا دانى انتا فلت يبنى*

* من الموضيع اللى بنشوفها دى مفتكرش حد هيفكر *


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههه*

*طيب نا يشتروا مفرشين سرير بدل الخناق*

*او من الاخر تخليها تنام في اوضة تانية بدل الازعاج*


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2006)

دى مشكلة اكير فى المصاريف وطبعا هتقعد تعاند معاك تنام فى الوضة البحرى لا فى القبلى
هما بيغلبو


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*حل احسن بلاش جواز احسن *


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أكتوبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> دى مشكلة اكير فى المصاريف وطبعا هتقعد تعاند معاك تنام فى الوضة البحرى لا فى القبلى
> هما بيغلبو


 
*كويس انك وضحت يا جورج *

*من الاخر المشكلة من عندهم *

*صح كدا :banned:*


----------



## ارووجة (8 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههه  معئدين الحكاية كده ليه

مش كل الناس  متل  بعض


يعني مافي احلى  من انه يكون اغلى  شخص  ليك  بتحبه وبيحبك  يكون  جنبك  كل الاوقات

اللي بحبو بعض مابهمهن  و مابتفرئ  عندهن لا فراش  ولا مال  ولا حاجة تانية...يكونو مستعدين يضحو بأي  حاجة  حتى روحهم من اجل التاني

المهم يكونو مرتاحين ومبسوطين مع بعض

مرسي  على الموضوووووع


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2006)

احنا مش هنحب غير ربنا واخواته
لكن جواز مش تحاولى معانا


----------



## ارووجة (9 أكتوبر 2006)

اكييييييييد

مافي  اصدق  من  حب ربنا لناااا


----------



## marcelino (10 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل اوى 

بس فى مميزات اكتر طبعا تفتح النفس على الجواز قصدى تسد 

وبلاش الكلام الوردى بتاع تصحى الصبح تلاقى واحدة بتحبك والكلام دة

دة انت هتصحى الصبح تقولك هات وهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## ميرنا (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*مش مشكله يعنى علشان هات*

*بلاش *

*هتقولك خد فاتوره التليفون ادفعها يله مش بنحرمكم من حاجه اهوه:yahoo: *


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2006)

يا سلام وكمان تدينى الفاتورة ادفعها واقف فى الطابور واتبهدل انا بقى 
فعلا مش بتحرمونا من حاجة


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (21 أكتوبر 2006)

فعلا مميزات مهمة وراحة تامة
ميرسي ليك


----------



## bent_yaso3 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*على فكره ياجماعه 
نفسى اقول حاجه لكل اعضاء المنتدى الى لسه ماتجوزوش
ابقوا قابلونى لو شوفتوا جواز انتوا عقدتونى:t32: *


----------



## موسى بن عمران 1 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا


----------



## oesi no (23 أكتوبر 2006)

انتى اتعقدتى 
امال انا هتجوز مين


----------



## بيرهبس (1 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرل


----------



## oesi no (2 نوفمبر 2006)

العفو يا باشا انتو تأمرو كل عقده وانتو طيبين


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مميزات العزوبيةللجنسين*

موضوع جامد يا جورج

ربنا يكرمك يابنى ببنت الحرام اللى تطلع عينك​


----------



## muheb (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مميزات العزوبيةللجنسين*

مرسي على التوضيح على شان نبقا عزاب


----------



## veronika (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مميزات العزوبيةللجنسين*

كله كلام انتوا اصلا متقدروش  تستغنوا  
طبعا هو احنا اي كلااااااااااام  و لا ايه رايكم يا بنات؟


----------



## gift (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مميزات العزوبيةللجنسين*

لذيذة اوي


----------

